# Hotel California blues lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is my latest free video lesson. A very useful lick, and it works great over a regular blues too.

[video=youtube;lIHUUPUG3E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHUUPUG3E8[/video]


----------

